# Dubia Roaches Dying Help!



## PIKACHU_LEVI (Nov 27, 2008)

I brought a starter colony about 4 days ago. There is about 120 females, 60 males and 200+ a mixture of mediums and smalls. I have them in a 60ltr R.U.B with small air holes in all the sides and no lid on, i have covered the sides as to make it dark in there. There is a shelf about 2 cms from the top of the R.U.B so air can get in through the top.

The temperature is 88F in the hot end and 80F in the cold end. In the cold end i have Dog food, Oats and Curly Kale. there is also a small water bowl its exo-terra filled with about 1/4 cm of water i haven't had any drown in it yet.

I have loads of egg crates and toilet roll tubes so that the majority of the floor is covered and goes up about 1/2 of the R.U.B.

I thought that this was an ok set-up, but i have had 15 dead roaches already, about 8 adult males, 5 adult females and the rest very small/medium ones.

What am i doing wrong? I thought they was ment to be easy to keep?

Thanks


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I really can't find a flaw in that set-up that would make them die like that. What is humidity like? Maybe the fertilizer from the kale ?


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

i find dubia tend to need the occasional fruit and vegg more than other species. Try feeding some apple and lettuce or something. The rest you are feeding is fine.

But just one thing I am wondering about. Are your roaches able to reach the water bowl. Cause if they can't and are eating dog food they will die quickly from dehydration.
I use a very shallow dish filled with toilet paper. I find even a plastic bottle lid is too tall for them sometimes.


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

what is thier humdity if thier lid is off because with improper humdity they can die when molting


----------



## PIKACHU_LEVI (Nov 27, 2008)

I have now put the lid on, should i put some holes in it? (It does have holes in each of the sides).

The humidity is 60% at the moment, is this ok? I have found some shells that have been shed and also there are a few that are pure white.

I have now put in half of an orange, and they have demolished it within about an hour. 

Regarding the tissue, is it okay for the roaches to eat the tissue or will they just drink the water from it?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds good, and 60% is fine.
They can eat the tissue paper, but will usually just drink from it. Just make sure they have plenty of food.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

u dont even need the water as they should get all their fluids from the veg


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

FireDragon said:


> u dont even need the water as they should get all their fluids from the veg


Curly kale dosent have much fluid in it, thats why its great as it dosent go mouldy easily : victory:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Never ever used a lid or provided water. Never had a problem with them moulting either.
FRESH FRUIT & VEG, CHANGED EVERY EVENING.
Had problems when i first used a lid though.
As loveforlizards pointed out, make sure you wash all fruit & veg before feeding it to them.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Curly kale dosent have much fluid in it, thats why its great as it dosent go mouldy easily : victory:


 i agree however i use tops of cricket boxes to put my stuff on and have never had mould in any of my colonies. I have 2500 breeding atm and only lose them from old age... i feed them on dry dog food fish food and butternut squash and carrots and occasionally apple but these all go on to the cricket box lids try that no need for water then


----------



## PIKACHU_LEVI (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, taken the advice, i have cut a large hole in the lid and covered with mesh, the humidity is staying around 55%. 

Stopped feeding kale. Feed oranges, dog food and some cabbage but don't seem to like that. Over the last couple of days only about 5 dead. Should i put the egg boxes vertically? I have seen some females with a large white thing sticking out there back end does this mean they are pregnant? also i have found one female dead which was very bloated with white stuff coming out and the shell had split apart.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

PIKACHU_LEVI said:


> Stopped feeding kale. Feed oranges, dog food and some cabbage but don't seem to like that.


Try lettuce replacing the cabbage, more water and tastier. : victory:



PIKACHU_LEVI said:


> Should i put the egg boxes vertically?


Yup, keeps it cleaner and leaves more room for the males.



PIKACHU_LEVI said:


> I have seen some females with a large white thing sticking out there back end does this mean they are pregnant?


Yeah that's the egg sack.


----------

